# HMV valentines music



## rodster6

Could anyone identify the music used in the HMV valentines advert linked below thankyou. It seems to be a famous peice I've heard many times before but no one seems to know who its by. Des'ree sampled it in a song she did for Romeo and Juliet but that isnt the origin of the music.


----------



## billy-bob-beck

Well, on Vol. 2 of the Romeo & Juliet soundtrack, it's listed as 'Kissing You' (Love Theme from Romeo & Juliet) Instrumental. Composers: Des'ree & Tim Atack, which is borne out by a check on the PRS database. It's one of hers. Possibly the orchestration is by Craig Armstrong?


----------

